# My Car's Website (pictures available)



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Site has been updated. Feel free to sign the guest book and let me know ya were there.. thanks.. mavenali

Feel free to leave comments and opinions in my guestbook....
Check it out here.
Mavenali's Nismo Page


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I have finally gotten more pictures up.... they are not the greatest.... you may see a blue paint on my engine.... This is only in 2 spots right now.. this is the color i'm going for.. what ya think?


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

*nice*

nice


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good...
have you figured out if you want to do show or go or both?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I would like for you to make the picture popup page a little bigger. I either have to scroll around to see the pic or I would have to max the window, which defeats the purpose of custom sized pop-up windows.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

well i think of it as why go show and not be able to back it up..... i think that I am going to go performance first.. and maybe then go for show..... --- i'll work on the popups..


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

just updating


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nice car....the popup pics are just fine leave em' the way they are.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

update


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

update....... leave your comments, complaints or suggestions in my guestbook.....


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

update


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

updated


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

update


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

nice work, I would get the rims first, and start from there.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

since i've last updated.. i've actually decided to work on the suspension first (save up) -- but between now and then i'm gonna do some other things.. rims sounds like a good way to start


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

site has been updated... added some new pictures in "My Car" Section after I painted the red trunk thingy to match the rest of my car... looks pretty good... leave comments in guestbook....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*....*

u sure do update a lot...


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

its not that i udate alot -- its just when i update i change many things.. and on this thread it looks like i update alot but thats only b/c when i do update i forget to edit the old listing i put in so there ends up w/ several...
oh and my old job i sat infront of a computer for 8 hours a day and figured doin what I wanted to do would be more fun that listening to people bitch and moan on the tele....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*OK*

gotcha


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice site....like to see what all your doing to this. Your not too far from me here in St pete Fla.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The body color trunk panel looks good


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump
let me know what ya think of the new banner on the first page... thats my car hehe --- do you like or dislike?


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

bump


----------

